# VP8O - SOUTH ORKNEY ISLANDS (27.01 - 08.02.2011)

## rv3mi

,     :Smile: 

 :  http://www.vp8o.com

----------


## EY8MM

Micro Light.    100   .    .       .

----------


## RN3QN

40, 80 CW. SSB ,   WARC .

----------


## RZ0AF

> 100


,    ?

----------


## UT7EV

South Sandvich ..........

----------


## EY8MM

> .   " "     .


  .  :Smile:

----------


## EY8MM

.   ,   160.    ,      17-18 .  :Smile:

----------


## EY8MM

> ?


 ,   .       ,   ZL8 ,   .

----------

CQWW160m?     .  80    !

----------


## RV4CT

AY1ZA   2004  - 14260, up 5.0.    ,   59+40  :Razz:  (    +20)    QSB  0...  QSL .    !

----------


## Spiridon

> QSO   AY1ZA.     SK    (LP)  59+


   ,   ,    10.02.2004  10:51z (LP 20'),     ,       20  .   17   , , ,   ,      !
     ""!   - !

----------


## RN3OG

20m  40m,   WF5E...

----------

25/02/2011      .   .

----------

?  .(e-mail)

----------

ua4pjm@mail.ru    qrz.com

*  6 ():*

       .

----------

?

----------

rw4pjs   7     4   , 2     ,  9  ,   2   6      5       20    7.165         2    7.30     5       .  3.5      .  10   .         8.30  7  2    ,    ,    .   .  7           .  .     .
 20        3  .

----------


## RW4NH

10104.0 ,  5z     ,  9:30 - 9:50z -  ,  ...
 15,17,20    .
-  100   -   .
, ,    X-ray    ,  .
 .

----------


## RW4NH

Online log ,     http://www.clublog.org/charts/?c=vp8ork
  ,  .

----------


## va2wdq

> va2wdq      ?


C .  30  ,       40      3-4 ,    .    -  ,   -.        ,   (((  80  -   ,     ,     .   80-   ,   ,      .   - ,      .    -     .

73!

----------


## ur7cq

10,14,18,21,    ,  80-   ,    ....  :-)

----------


## rv3mi

80(cw)  40(cw, ssb)
  20-,  -   .  15   ,   .
      -  :Smile:    - .

http://www.vp8o.com/vp8log.html

----------

::buj::  .       ,       - .      ,           .  .

RK4R.

----------


## RX1AL

> 80(cw)  40(CW, SSB)
>    (20, 15) ...


  ,     " "... c  "Sorry, no QSOs found."
  "12359 QSOs logged up to 29/Jan/2011 06:49Z".

----------


## rv3mi

Log update!
  (80, 40, 20, 15)
 15-     :Smile: 
       ,   .  20  - 2- QSO...

----------


## RW4NH

> .  10   QSO  .


     QSO! 30- -  second "Magic Band" :Super: 
  303 RTTY  311 CW.

----------


## RU6AI

7026 ,    K9AY , GP  QRM .

----------


## va2wdq

VP8ORK    20  40  CW,      .  .       30  80 -                 .  30 -    ,     .


   -.   ,    .   ,   ,    .     .   -    3-4   ,      .   .

73!

----------


## va2wdq

VP8O.    20-          .  -   .            14.024. ,   ""    - "up-up"..    .              .      ,   ,      .    OK, DL   YL!   -    !      -  20 EU  .

   UR5LAM -    .    . ,    100-200 ,                 .   6-8  -  .   .        .

        1-1.5        .   12       QSB,  ""      .          ,      LP   .  -    .

      40- 5 ,  20-  10-.  - "" TS-830   VFO  ,  - 100-120 .  2 el. MA5B  20  Inverted L  9     40.

73!

----------


## UR5LAM

40- (100w & R7000 GP).  15-     ,    ,    ,     qso. - .  :Smile:   40-     s5  s7,     ,    ,   9 .   ,            VP8ORK ( ).



7:40  .   ,  ,     .

----------


## UA7D

20  l/p   10z.  .2quada   500w.  !.   .10  12    ....

----------


## RW4NH

...

----------


## RW4NH

> 20 ...(    ...)


 , . ?       14024.0.     , 5-7   3-4   .

----------


## va2wdq

-  , ,          ))    -     !           .   )))   LP!    ,  -   .

     40-30-20 W,       .   80-,     ,     R -    -  .  .          15   ,        ,      ))).    -   !

73!

----------


## RW4NH

> -     !           .   )))   LP!


 !
 ,   :Super: 
     4SQ,      .
      .  , ,     ,IMHO. 
   QTH      20- (2   17  3  15).
   20-   RTTY  2      8  11 z.
 73  !

----------


## RW4NH

> ?
>      ACOM 1000  ACOM1010   !


 !
   #3  #10   , .
      ,      .

----------


## RW4NH

> ...       .      20-     ...  15  ,


  .   15 ,   3          15- ...
 20-,  (3  )   SP,  LP .

----------


## UR7QU

18.070    ....   ... QSO   14-18-21       10  24 ..... 24     ....

----------


## UR7QU

> 8Q7VR, , 18070.0.     , QRG of VP8ORK...


   !!!!! ......  ..  ....!  !!

----------


## UA3RRT

30 ; 100      UA4PA-   .  !

----------


## ua5aa

20  40  - YES !!!!

YES! YES!

----------

